# Question about through hole flatband attachment for PFS



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have been looking at pictures of PwP sweet midgets and I was wondering how the flat bands are attached through the holes on the fork. I can see some sort of plugs on the other side but I can't figure what kind of plugs are being used? Can someone show me please? Sorry my level of "Google-Fu" doesn't seem to be getting me the answer...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It basically uses this method .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Treefork is right. Before Simple-Shot formally introduced the Ocularis system there were many DIY alternatives making the rounds.

Here's a link to one: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40241-duct-tape-coneplug-attachment/

Rubber or silicone plugs work well: https://www.amazon.com/25-Pack-CleverDelights-Rubber-Stoppers/dp/B01LZWPWFN/ref=sr_1_40?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1528471706&sr=1-40&keywords=1%2F2+inch+plug

Dankung and other vendors sell similar plugs: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/converter-loop-band-slingshot-flatband-slingshot_2217?position=13&list=Q2WLZZmlylsv0FND_6oDWKUDpiljKPBr0mRxrVE4feg


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks guys! What I have been seeing must have been blowdart ends. Those links were great and it opens up a lot of options for me to explore 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

KawKan said:


> Treefork is right. Before Simple-Shot formally introduced the Ocularis system there were many DIY alternatives making the rounds.
> 
> Here's a link to one: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/40241-duct-tape-coneplug-attachment/
> Rubber or silicone plugs work well: https://www.amazon.com/25-Pack-CleverDelights-Rubber-Stoppers/dp/B01LZWPWFN/ref=sr_1_40?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1528471706&sr=1-40&keywords=1%2F2+inch+plug
> Dankung and other vendors sell similar plugs: http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/converter-loop-band-slingshot-flatband-slingshot_2217?position=13&list=Q2WLZZmlylsv0FND_6oDWKUDpiljKPBr0mRxrVE4feg


I'm going to try those Amazon plugs with my Dankung POM slingshot. Thanks for the link.


----------

